# Jumaine Jones expected to sign



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Jones expected to sign 

Wow, Suns definitely have the depth covered in the SF area.


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

We have a nice as bench now. Second unit is going to be hard to handle. Now lets lock up Diaw and this has been an A Grade offseason. Tim Thomas who? Draft what?


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

Jones can basically do what Tim Thomas was doing last year without the arrogance...good signing.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Holy....crap, this came out of nowhere.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

Nice. 

What a surprise.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Yes! This is one of the guys I was hoping we
could nab. Big guy who can play SF/PF in our system.
Also a pretty good 3pt-shooter. Sometimes inconsistent, but
when he gets hot, he's unstoppable.


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

Excellent. Man I thought when we wrapped up Starbosa and signed Banks we wouldn't able to get him. He was on the top of my "FA that I want for the Suns within reason" list.

Now I've got a question. Either Burke or Marks isn't gonna make the 12 man roster. Who do you guys think won't? Burke? I don't know much about Marks but I heard he had a smidge of potential.


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

Dear god I hope we keep Burke. I love that guy.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

I think he'll be a cheaper James Jones, and I think they are going to dump James midway through the season. If you want to pay Diaw, something has to give.


----------



## THE MATRIX 31 (Jul 22, 2005)

wow, we are loaded


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Assumed next year roster....

PG: Steve Nash/Marcus Banks/Leandro Barbosa
SG: Raja Bell/Leandro Barbosa/
SF: Shawn Marion/James Jones/ Jumaine Jones/Boris/Eric Piakosgkwgiefauefgaifegeah
PF: Amare Stoudemire/Boris/Shawn/Jumaine/Pat Burke
C: Kurt Thomas/Boris Diaw/Amare/Burke



That roster should be illegal.


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

Nash/Banks
Bell/Barbosa
Marion/Jones/Jones/Pike
Amare/KT
Diaw/Bruke/Marks

Looking good.

But coach D stress an 8 man rotation.

Nash/Banks
Bell
Marion
Amare
Diaw/KT

Those guys are locks. Barbosa, Ju. Jones and Ja Jones will probably fight out minutes. 


In all reality, I think now that we will use a 9 man rotation now that we finally have a true backup PG and the two Jones' will fight over playing time.

I'd like to see the Suns throw Pike on IR and keep Burke and Marks around to hack up people.

What a versitle, athletic, and flexible lineup.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

Lukasbmw said:


> Nash/Banks
> Bell/Barbosa
> Marion/Jones/Jones/Pike
> Amare/KT
> ...


Barbosa proved that he'll be a big part of the line up during the regular season *and* especially during the playoffs, as well as D'Antoni trying to give everyone a lot more rest so that they will still have steam for the playoffs. 

Look for rotations like this:
PG: Nash (30), Marcus Banks (18)
SG: Bell (24), Barbosa (18)
SF: Marion (38), Raja Bell (6), Jumaine Jones (4)
PF: Amare (26), Kurt Thomas (12), Jumaine Jones (10)
C: Diaw (32), K. Thomas (8), Amare (8)

Expect to see D'Antoni play Banks, Barbosa, and Bell together for his three guard line up on a consistent basis, and don't expect to see James Jones too much... chances are that he'll get traded before the deadline hits, unless we see a serious injury hit one of our bigs.


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

I'm happy we have an explosive bench. Marion and Nash get relief finally.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

ralaw said:


> Jones can basically do what Tim Thomas was doing last year without the arrogance...good signing.


Thats absolutely untrue


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

The Suns are going to be rolling with...

PG: Steve Nash...Marcus Banks
SG: Raja Bell...Leandro Barbosa...Eric Piatkowski
SF: Shawn Marion...James Jones
PF: Boris Diaw...Jumaine Jones...Sean Marks
C: Amare Stoudemire...Kurt Thomas...Pat Burke

Kurt Thomas will NOT be starting, and Boris Diaw will NOT be guarding opposing Cs.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> The Suns are going to be rolling with...
> 
> PG: Steve Nash...Marcus Banks
> SG: Raja Bell...Leandro Barbosa...Eric Piatkowski
> ...



Says who? Having Kurt come off the bench would stupid. He's
not one of those guys who can just come off the bench and contribute.
The only way the Suns get anything good out of him is if they start him. Boris will
still get 30-35 minutes coming off the bench. I also think we will see him at center 
so Amare can guard whoever the weaker opponent is. Also, Eric will be in the SF area.
Also, Sean or Burke will be cut. I'm leaning toward Marks being cut since he sucks 
and hasn't been here longer then Burke. I also think Pat is more athletic then Marks.
Also, Marks doesn't have the guts to do this.....
<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/VzBdN-SbGT4"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/VzBdN-SbGT4" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

Dr.Seuss said:


> I also think Pat is more athletic then Marks.
> Also, Marks doesn't have the guts to do this.....
> <object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/VzBdN-SbGT4"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/VzBdN-SbGT4" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


I freaked out when he made that. Then I had to ask people if that was really Burke... Yeah I say Burke over Marks, just for that shot and for this:

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/fxXxwMOpkQY"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/fxXxwMOpkQY" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

Dr.Seuss said:


> <object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/VzBdN-SbGT4"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/VzBdN-SbGT4" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


Woo! Always love it when someone references one of my videos.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

great, another player who shoots 3s :curse:


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

damn the Suns got Pike too???
damn, i hope it comes to a point when the Suns shooting a million 3s a game backfires on them....


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Seriously, that all you ever say about us? How we shoot too many 3's, with then a disrespectful comment to add on to it? Say something else already, or blame the teams that can't stop the 3 ball. Which we proved in the playoffs for the most part that we don't just live or die by it. We still won without shooting that great (except game 7s against LA  )


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> damn the Suns got Pike too???
> damn, i hope it comes to a point when the Suns shooting a million 3s a game backfires on them....


Like it does for the Clips?


----------



## Dynamic™ (Jun 28, 2006)

This is great, I think this will help a lot.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Dynamic™ said:


> This is great, I think this will help a lot.




Welcome to being a SM Dynamic.


----------



## essaywhuman (Aug 10, 2005)

This guy was real solid for us in 04-05. I can definitely see him doing what Tim Thomas did for you guys last year. Great pickup.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

Jammin said:


> Like it does for the Clips?


nah, before the Clips got Vlade last season, they would shoot like single digit 3s a game....i think in one game the Suns shot like 20 more 3s than them??? ?hahah 
maaan thats sooo annoying


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> nah, before the Clips got Vlade last season, they would shoot like single digit 3s a game....i think in one game the Suns shot like 20 more 3s than them??? ?hahah
> maaan thats sooo annoying


[SARCASM] Ya real annoying! [/SARCASM]

Maybe that is why they are such a fun team to watch. Maybe that is why they have led the league in scoring the past 2 years. Maybe that is why they have more nationally televised games than any other team this year. :cheers: 

I think someone is still not over last years playoffs???


----------

